# installer linux



## thekingdolphin (11 Janvier 2008)

bonjour,
je possede un macbookpro sous leopard et j'aimerais installer aussi Linux pour pouvoir utiliser les deux Os.
Comment dois -je faire?
merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2008)

Utiliser Boot Camp dans le dossier /Applications/Utilitaires/Assistant Boot Camp .


----------



## thekingdolphin (11 Janvier 2008)

Boot camp sert aussi a linux, je pensais que c'etait que pour windows.


----------



## .Steff (11 Janvier 2008)

et bien non


----------



## thekingdolphin (11 Janvier 2008)

J'ai telecharger kubuntu 7.10(Screenshot) ,puis je l'ai grave sur dvd.
Mais je n'arrive pas a booté dessus.
Lors du redemarage ou demarage, j'appuie sur la touche c, mais l'ordi ne boot pas sur le dvd.
Que faire?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## youyou54 (11 Janvier 2008)

Il faut que ton CD soit bootable.
Par contre je ne sais pas quel logiciel t'indiquer pour le faire car je suis nouveau sous mac.
Mais il faut juste que tu trouves un logiciel de gravure permettant de faire des CD bootables.


----------



## thekingdolphin (12 Janvier 2008)

ok merci de ta reponse


----------



## thekingdolphin (12 Janvier 2008)

J'ai trouve le logiciel CloneX3


----------



## .Steff (13 Janvier 2008)

tu as gravé une image Iso ou pas ?
Moi j'utilise Toast pour graver.


----------



## thekingdolphin (17 Janvier 2008)

j'ai acheter finalement un cd bootable de fedora ! et ca marche en bootant decu lors du demarage.


----------



## .Steff (20 Janvier 2008)

Et l'installation après ? tout fonctionne ?


----------



## luigielric (20 Janvier 2008)

Le plus simple pour creer un CD bootable c'est sans contexte en utilisant le logiciel made by apple : Utilitaire de disque ... C'est vraiment le plus simple .... sinon sur le site d'ubintu vous pouvez demandez qu'on vous envoie un CD gratos ...


Sur ce ..

Luigielric


----------



## youyou54 (20 Janvier 2008)

Sinon il y a une bonne alternative gratuite à Toast:
LiquidCD


----------

